# Sketch memes



## StormKitty (Dec 30, 2008)

Are you looking for a sketch meme to play around with?  They're not only fun to do, but they're great practice for exercising your creativity and drawing characters and scenes in ways that you might not have considered.

Below is a list of sketch meme templates.  I should give partial credit to Sublimate, since I was able to assemble the first draft of this list quickly using this journal entry.  If you complete any of these, it would be a polite gesture to post a reply to the template with a link to your completed version, and to include a link to the template from your version.

Due to maximum post size allowed on Fur Affinity forums, the sketch meme list has been split into multiple parts.  The list of off-site templates (most of them on DevinatArt) can now be found in this post.

The following are on Fur Affinity (ordered by original post date):
BNG's Rip-offâ„¢ Art Meme! by BNG
RIPOFF OF A RIPOFF HATE-FILLED ART MEME by rolandguiscard
Ink Blot Art Meme (blank) by AdmYrrek
Halfeb's Art Meme by Halfeb_the_Dingo
Inflation meme template... by alkora
fat fur meme! by AxlRedbat
empty template for Crytus meme by Krew
Gamer Meme by shalonesk
Random Awesome Meme by Korth
Hoshit! There's too many MEMES! by dracko
Tori Belliachi's Mighty Fine Art Meme by robomilk
Art Meme +3!! by Kite-Levinas
Charrio's MEME Of Awesome by Charrio
stupid meme for jerks by StyxandStoned
What is your favorite...? by furryguy07
BEAU'S FRIENDLY BUNCH MEME by Bo-Gilliam
Metamorphers TF Meme by Metamorpher (larger single-column version)
Sage Freehaven's TOTALLY Legal Under the AUP Meme by Freehaven
Sam Meme by Samoya_Wulf
Butch's Yiffing Meme!!! by cursedmarked
Pet Meme by Radial
Another Fuckin Meme by Freekazaur
FriskyWoods' Toon Meme by FriskyWoods
Make a Baby Meme blank by mukichan
Raidoom's Meme(Repost) by FairyTails (larger version)
Teh Butt Meme! by JRVanEsbroek
mimi's meme by mimithefox
Sean Wolfe's Wannabe Gangster Rapper Meme Template by SeanWolfe
Yuuris very Own Fem Boy Meme by YuUrI
Robotization Meme by ChaosCroc (larger version)
Zen Migawa's Giant Robot Art Meme TEMPLATE by zenmigawa
Sha's Meme by asuraludu
Sweetsville Meme Blank(Drawing Version) by Bethy_Chan (larger version)
Perverted Tentacle Meme by tzisorey
Blank Cutting Room Floor Meme by XerxesQados
thehappytiger/twilights meme by thehappytiger
The Expression Meme by Waccoon
RPG Meme by Min
my meme (bears) by digitalkid2009
ASSBUTTS ASSHOLE MEME by AssButt
Animated Toy Meme blank by flammingcorn (larger version)
Caffeine-Meme by Ringtail89
METAL fursuit meme template by MetalWoof
DO THE TIME WARP! (Meme) by Kite-Levinas
Round the World Meme by Neonie
Nerd Meme Blank by Telkat
The job meme template by Kanagroo_Boy
Christmas Meme By MysticSphinx by MysticSphinx
The Very Excellent Sublimate Meme Template! by Sublimate
draw your character as...: by krisCrash
Kivwolf's Bleach Meme by Kivwolf
Fashion Meme by Halfeb_the_Dingo
Fighters Meme by kittyoffandomdoom
Higurashi no naku koro ni MEME-blank by jirachirabbit
ANATOMY MEME! by AxlRedbat
Sublimates Imprecise Expression Meme by Sublimate
Higurashi no naku koro ni (Kai) MEME-blank by jirachirabbit
Boonanaking's Winter Meme by boonanaking
Holiday Meme! by azurewolf56
Storm's rear-view meme by StormKitty
Ages Template by sandypants (alternate version)
New Years Resolution Meme Sheet by crisisabort
NickTheDog's Expression Meme!!! by NickTheDog
Tangerines Doodle Yourself Different Meme! by FoxyTangerine (larger version)
Character evolution Meme by caitsith511
MEME - Dream Babe/Hunk of fursona and Creator - TEMPLATE by Caroo
food meme by digitalkid2009
Sex meme by Silnat
Seven Sins Template! by Tha_Pig
hot pocket meme by kiwithelucario
AXL's style meme (blank) by dazkaj9 (and the blank meme the template came from)
Nukude's Hairstyle Meme by Nukde
Nanakisans silly Meme Template by NanakiSan
Tony's cool meme for cool people by Tonythefish
Lips & Lipstick MEME by kittyoffandomdoom
Panties MEME by kittyoffandomdoom
Porn art meme by Wredny (larger version)
OH LOOK ANOTHER ART MEME by SeaweedPrincess
Look!! I made a meme!! - by Cyrus_Physhor
art recombination meme by thedancingemu
You are Creepy as Fuck (meme!) by McArson
50 second dates meme by kamperkiller (larger version)
Crazy Art Meme Time!!! by neoragdolls
Char Meme by Nickk
Ganene's Art Meme by veronica_redfox
Censorship MEME! by Kipper
++ PolloChan's MEME ++ by Pollo-Chan (larger version)
MAKING MEMES IS NOW A MEME by ceceilfelias
The PCA Meme by Chibi-Tom-boy (larger version)
TF2 Reactions Meme by McArson
the transformation meme by angrboda
Fur Meme by mafagafa (larger version)
Expressions Excersise/Not Quite a Meme by VioletsAreBlue
Mischievous MEME by FireStarterWolf
Meme by dudeguy15 (aka Dudeguy's inflation/Expansion Meme)
Gorillaz Meme (blank) by Zalrex
DIFFERENT YOUS meme by Freakzter
Blank Zombie MEME by TheFallOfJordan
The Change of Orientation meme! by Blaits
barts starfox meme by bart12345 (larger version)
JosÃ©'s love throug a life time meme by KickingAndScratching
Meme... IN THE DARK by catldr24 (larger version)
MSL's Yiffing Meme by MuscleSexyLion
ZOMG MEME !!! by Locrospy
Cartoon Meme by top_dog
Show Us Your Beaver! Meme by CharriosDirtyPaws
The Food Meme by FuzzballFox
G.O.A.T Test Meme by caitsith511
The TBF Element Meme! by TheBurningFox
Duphasdan's Age Meme by duphasdan
Duphasdan's Back to the Future Meme by duphasdan
Duphasdan's Bang Baby Meme by duphasdan
Undead Meme (base) by Slate_D
Board Game Meme by common5
Duphasdan's Vacation Meme by duphasdan
Duphasdan's Digimon Creation Meme by duphasdan
Wolfy's Shoulder Meme! by wolfy_tail
Rape your childhood blank by Aramet
I did a Meme by Gichigami
Kivwolf's Pain Meme by Kivwolf
Character Meme by ZarelTheWindDragon
Final Fantasy art meme! by Yamibliss
Another PCA Meme by asuraludu
AJ's Twin Meme by AJVulpes
The species meme by thumbclawz (full version with an additional row)
Dress Up! Meme by wolfmaster
you and your characters meme by huevosrevueltos
Favorite OC Meme by Prepare-Your-Bladder
Kibu's final fantasy meme by kibura
Nate's Pokesona Meme (2nd Draft) by charizardcowman
Edo's meme of the golden rain :3 by Edofenrir
Ze shaving meme! by Claire_laMouf
musclesexylion's shape shifting meme by bprdagent
Sketch meme template (Fatfur Art Meme) by debutan
"Not What You Think" Meme by LostLove
Gender swap meme by cho
Agouti Rex made a meme! by agouti-rex
The Grossest Meme ever by SageMcKeenan
Draw your fursona... meme by Howz
Cid SilverWing's Combat Meme by SilverWingCid
DOCTOR009's MEME by Doctor009
An unbirth/birth meme. by SexyLioness
The world ends with you Meme by AJVulpes
the world ends with you meme 2 by AJVulpes
Television Meme by FrogsBreath
The-Inu's funny ear meme by The-Inu
Medieval meme by The-Inu by The-Inu
The-Inu's Weapons Meme by The-Inu
Expression Meme / Chart by akumademoon (larger version #1 and #2)
Nine Lives Template by jonas
Mel's Belly Meme! by warriorofthestars86
DIGIME MEME V.2! Blank Sheet by DynDasE
The Headless Meme by Devilduk
Rocker's Band Meme by SkaDog
Meme Like a Boss! by Hizzie
The No Expression Meme by OtakuMan24
Alternate Character Versions Meme by bjsutter
The eyeware meme. by Lewi
I can draw 'Furry' Meme 2! TURBO! by BearSnake
Cho's gender meme by cho
I maked a meme by RubinRedPanda
Furry Meme Templete by DuncanSparks
Thebeast76's Robot Meme by thebeast76 (larger version)
Style Game Template by Sonderjen
face meme by digitalkid2009
The SuperHero Meme - By Larthan/Roc_Wulf by Roc_Wulf
It's a meme with my name on it by RudeTheFox
Rika's Pokemon Meme by Rika (larger version)
Kezune's Species Meme- Part 1 by kezune (larger version of part 1)
Kezune's Species Meme- Part 2 by kezune (larger versionof part 2; larger version of both parts)
R. Lee Ermy Meme! by heirofiend
#1 meme by dude-over-here
Vore Template ! by danza
The Alternate Species Meme by Growly
Stop That Or Your Going To Hell! MEME by Charrio
Adventrue Game Meme by drakefenwick
Nanakisans Anime Movie Meme by NanakiSan

If you know of any others not listed here, please reply with a link and I'll update the list.  Templates are preferred but completed memes may be acceptable if you are unable to locate the template.  Please also let me know if you find any dead links in this list.


----------



## conicer (Dec 30, 2008)

What about this one?
25 Essential Expressions


----------



## StormKitty (Dec 31, 2008)

conicer said:


> What about this one?
> 25 Essential Expressions



Added, along with several others I found since I first posted the list.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## StormKitty (Jan 30, 2009)

Added a couple.  I haven't been watching as carefully for new ones as I did at first so feel free to alert me to any I've missed.

OH LOOK ANOTHER ART MEME by SeaweedPrincess
Look!! I made a meme!! - by Cyrus_Physhor


----------



## StormKitty (Feb 7, 2009)

Seeing as how we have search capability on FA at last, I decided to see how many I'd missed.  Holy crap, there were a bunch!  Actually, about half of these are fairly recent new ones.  Here's what's been added

Inflation meme template... by alkora
fat fur meme! by AxlRedbat
empty template for Crytus meme by Krew
Random Awesome Meme by Korth
stupid meme for jerks by StyxandStoned
What is your favorite..? by furryguy07
Metamorphers TF Meme by Metamorpher (larger single-column version)
Sage Freehaven's TOTALLY Legal Under the AUP Meme by Freehaven
FriskyWoods' Toon Meme by FriskyWoods
Sean Wolfe's Wannabe Gangster Rapper Meme Template by SeanWolfe
Robotization Meme by ChaosCroc (larger version)
Perverted Tentacle Meme by tzisorey
Blank Cutting Room Floor Meme by XerxesQados
DO THE TIME WARP! (Meme) by Kite-Levinas
Nerd Meme Blank by Telkat
Nukude's Hairstyle Meme by Nukde
Nanakisans silly Meme Template by NanakiSan
Lips & Lipstick MEME by kittyoffandomdoom
Panties MEME by kittyoffandomdoom
Porn art meme by Wredny (larger version)
art recombination meme by thedancingemu
Crazy Art Meme Time!!! by neoragdolls
50 second dates meme by kamperkiller (larger version)
Censorship MEME! by Kipper
++ PolloChan's MEME ++ by Pollo-Chan

FEmale-self Meme blank by cagali
Man-self meme--blank by cagali
Dragon Meme by ThoranDragon

I probably could have found more if I'd kept going.  If you know of any that are missing from the list, let me know and I'll add them.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 7, 2009)

This thread is AWESOME!   This is exactly what I needed.  Thanks for posting this, and keep the memes coming peeps!  *G*


----------



## yak (Feb 7, 2009)

A friendly reminder: 

adding "meme" keyword to the submissions makes them easier to find and compensates for the lack of such a category in FA's hardcoded list.


----------



## StormKitty (Feb 11, 2009)

A few more additions to the list...

Ink Blot Art Meme (blank) by AdmYrrek
Zen Migawa's Giant Robot Art Meme TEMPLATE by zenmigawa
Animated Toy Meme blank by flammingcorn (larger version) (Moved up to the Fur Affinty list; the deviantArt version was listed previously.)
MAKING MEMES IS NOW A MEME by ceceilfelias

Morrie's Star Fox Meme by morrie-chan

Up to now I've included just about every sketch meme I've been able to find on Fur Affinity.  However, Given how long the list has gotten I've been thinking more about whether there should be some minimum standards for inclusion.  With that in mind I've decided not to add single-picture memes; I think there's a couple in there already and I haven't decided yet whether to remove them.

Discussion of this or any other proposed standards for inclusion, and any other suggestions on how to make the list better or more useful, would be appreciated.


----------



## StormKitty (Feb 22, 2009)

Latest additions:

You are Creepy as Fuck (meme!) by McArson
Char Meme by Nickk
Ganene's Art Meme by veronica_redfox
The PCA Meme by Chibi-Tom-boy (larger version)
TF2 Reactions Meme by McArson
the transformation meme by angrboda
Fur Meme by mafagafa (larger version)
Expressions Excersise/Not Quite a Meme by VioletsAreBlue
Mischievous MEME by FireStarterWolf
Meme by dudeguy15 (aka Dudeguy's inflation/Expansion Meme)
Gorillaz Meme (blank) by Zalrex


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 29, 2009)

Caffeine meme http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1731902/ by Ringtail89


----------



## StormKitty (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been remiss about keeping the list up to date. The most recent update was more than 60 days ago. Normally I'd try to catch everything that's been added since then, but FA's search function is being particularly sluggish and temperamental today, enough to be virtually unusable without the 30-day filter on, so more than likely I've missed some new ones that fall outside that filter. If you know of any of these, please let me know.

Here are the latest additions (including the one suggested by krisCrash):
Caffeine-Meme by Ringtail89
Meme... IN THE DARK by catldr24 (larger version)
MSL's Yiffing Meme by MuscleSexyLion
ZOMG MEME !!! by Locrospy
Cartoon Meme by top_dog
Show Us Your Beaver! Meme by CharriosDirtyPaws
The Food Meme by FuzzballFox
G.O.A.T Test Meme by caitsith511
The TBF Element Meme! by TheBurningFox

fursona meme by Aibyou
Rock meme Blank by cagali
Style Meme from PIXIV by Rubber-Soul
Softy's "Someone" Meme by softy-pokewolf


----------



## mwalimu (May 1, 2009)

Here's one more:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2114040


----------



## StormKitty (May 2, 2009)

After accidentally overwriting and partially reconstructing my last update post, here is the most recent round of updates.  Search was working better today than it was last weekend so I was able to pick up a few more that were added between 37 days ago and the previous update.

Raidoom's Meme(Repost) by FairyTails (larger version)
DIFFERENT YOUS meme by Freakzter
Blank Zombie MEME by TheFallOfJordan
The Change of Orientation meme! by Blaits
barts starfox meme by bart12345 (larger version)
JosÃ©'s love throug a life time meme by KickingAndScratching
Duphasdan's Age Meme by duphasdan
Duphasdan's Back to the Future Meme by duphasdan
Duphasdan's Bang Baby Meme by duphasdan
Undead Meme (base) by Slate_D

A vampire meme? by Amelius
Music Meme - original blank by maeoneechan
Fanservice Meme Template by meganecrew
Challenger Style Meme by NightmareHound

Vore Art Meme by DieChan


----------



## StormKitty (May 17, 2009)

Just a few more for this time around:

Board Game Meme by common5
Duphasdan's Vacation Meme by duphasdan
Duphasdan's Digimon Creation Meme by duphasdan
Wolfy's Shoulder Meme! by wolfy_tail

Character Challenge Meeeeeme by kinkei
Age Meme by kuro-musouka


----------



## StormKitty (Jun 21, 2009)

This is weird - about two weeks ago, I either told several people I had added their memes to the list and then forgot to actually update the list with them, or this forum/thread was restored from a backup prior to the update.  At least the master copy on my PC has all of those updates, so they have now been re-added to the master list.  Unfortunately the update post was lost so I have no good way to tell which ones I had added (or thought I had). (see below)  
Anyhow, besides those, here are the additions for this time around:

The species meme by thumbclawz (full version with an additional row)
you and your characters meme by huevosrevueltos

Character Meme I - Ages by amberneely
Akatsuki Meme by Darthbiscuit by darthbiscuit80
The Blank Ganondorf Meme by krazifreak
Personal Info Meme - Blank by Scourge-Is-Awesome
Room Meme: Blank by XToxicityX

Update - If I haven't messed up, here is the previous set of additions:
Sha's Meme by asuraludu
Rape your childhood blank by Aramet
I did a Meme by Gichigami
Kivwolf's Pain Meme by Kivwolf
Character Meme by ZarelTheWindDragon
Final Fantasy art meme! by Yamibliss
Another PCA Meme by asuraludu
AJ's Twin Meme by AJVulpes

Ranma OneHalf MeMe by FangirlLynHibiki
16 styles challenge by toxindicator

Update #2 - Yes there was a forum crash/restore from old backup; see http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43367.


----------



## StormKitty (Jul 11, 2009)

Some more additions:

Favorite OC Meme by Prepare-Your-Bladder
Kibu's final fantasy meme by kibura
Nate's Pokesona Meme (2nd Draft) by charizardcowman
Edo's meme of the golden rain :3 by Edofenrir
Ze shaving meme! by Claire_laMouf
Sketch meme template by debutan
"Not What You Think" Meme by LostLove
Gender swap meme by cho
Agouti Rex made a meme! by agouti-rex

LuckySquid's Song Meme by LuckySquid


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 24, 2009)

Can I add mine ?

>w<

DIGIME - MEME V2!
Draw you character as digimon in in-training , rookie , Champion and Ultimate.

Recent Tagged Friend 01(V1)
Recent Tagged Friend 02(V1)
Recent Tagged Friend 03(V1)


----------



## StormKitty (Aug 2, 2009)

Additions for this time around (including the one suggested by DynDasE):

Dress Up! Meme by wolfmaster
musclesexylion's shape shifting meme by bprdagent
Draw your fursona... meme by Howz
Cid SilverWing's Combat Meme by SilverWingCid
DOCTOR009's MEME by Doctor009
An unbirth/birth meme. by SexyLioness
The world ends with you Meme by AJVulpes
the world ends with you meme 2 by AJVulpes
Television Meme by FrogsBreath
The-Inu's funny ear meme by The-Inu
Medieval meme by The-Inu by The-Inu
The-Inu's Weapons Meme by The-Inu
stoner meme template by Ganja
Expression Meme / Chart by akumademoon (larger version #1 and #2)
Nine Lives Template by jonas
Mel's Belly Meme! by warriorofthestars86
DIGIME MEME V.2! Blank Sheet by DynDasE
The Headless Meme by Devilduk
Rocker's Band Meme by SkaDog
Meme Like a Boss! by Hizzie
The No Expression Meme by OtakuMan24

Monsters Meme by Gajebump
Wolf Pose Meme by Lucky978


----------



## StormKitty (Sep 13, 2009)

New for this update.  There are probably more new ones that I missed.  As always, feel free to post a reply here or send me a PM if you know of any that are missing from the list.

The Grossest Meme ever by SageMcKeenan
Alternate Character Versions Meme by bjsutter
The eyeware meme. by Lewi
I can draw 'Furry' Meme 2! TURBO! by BearSnake
Cho's gender meme by cho
I maked a meme by RubinRedPanda
Furry Meme Templete by DuncanSparks
Style Game Template by Sonderjen
face meme by digitalkid2009

Adventure Meme by cazzyx3
Best Friend Meme Template by shicmap

The Sex Face Meme by (author unknown)


----------



## StormKitty (Sep 16, 2009)

A few more new ones in the last few days.

The SuperHero Meme - By Larthan/Roc_Wulf by Roc_Wulf
It's a meme with my name on it by RudeTheFox
Rika's Pokemon Meme by Rika (larger version)
Kezune's Species Meme- Part 1 by kezune (larger version of part 1)
Kezune's Species Meme- Part 2 by kezune (larger versionof part 2; larger version of both parts)
R. Lee Ermy Meme! by heirofiend

Style Meme by Thats-Your-Funeral


----------



## StormKitty (Sep 17, 2009)

Due to maximum post size allowed on Fur Affinity forums, the sketch meme list has been split into multiple parts.  The templates in this part are off-site.  Some of them are oversized (by FA's size limits) and would need to be resized, rearranged, or split into multiple parts to be posted on FA.  The other part may be found here.

The following are on deviantART (in alphabetical order by poster):
Character Psychoanalysis Meme by AhjaReyn
fursona meme by Aibyou
Character Meme I - Ages by amberneely
A vampire meme? by Amelius
Pokemon Type Meme by aquamizuko
FEmale-self Meme blank by cagali
Man-self meme--blank by cagali
Rock meme Blank by cagali
Pirate Meme by Captain-Savvy
Adventure Meme by cazzyx3
Cute-Kissx4 meme: blank by ChuraMai
Kiddo's Sexy Meme by ckt
Akatsuki Meme by Darthbiscuit by darthbiscuit80
The Dark Knight Meme by deathtoll1912
Ranma OneHalf MeMe by FangirlLynHibiki
Monsters Meme by Gajebump
Violent Art Meme V2 by Gilz-Fox
Inoni's MGS Meme by Inonibird
Character Challenge Meeeeeme by kinkei
The Character Expressions Meme by kittydemonchild
The Blank Ganondorf Meme by krazifreak
Age Meme by kuro-musouka
Liger's OC Romance Meme by LigerNekoka
LuckySquid's Song Meme by LuckySquid
Wolf Pose Meme by Lucky978
Music Meme - original blank by maeoneechan
DO IT 0: (aka Ami's Art Meme) by MeanieBanini
Fanservice Meme Template by meganecrew
Xiaolin Showdown Art Meme by megasean3000
The Late Meme by Milk-bone
Man-Self by Milk-bone
OC art meme remix by Misuteru (this was originally a text meme by blackvixzin)
Reborn Meme template by Miyukiko
Morrie's Star Fox Meme by morrie-chan
25 Essential Expressions by napalmnacey
Challenger Style Meme by NightmareHound
Art Meme by nyu
Random Facts Meme by Omegaro
Spend a day with your OC meme by OwlGem
Style Meme from PIXIV by Rubber-Soul
Personal Info Meme - Blank by Scourge-Is-Awesome
Best Friend Meme Template by shicmap
Softy's "Someone" Meme by softy-pokewolf
Boyfriend Meme by StephWolfCaller
Girlfriend Meme by StephWolfCaller
Superkusokao's L4D Meme by SuperKusoKao
Style Meme by Thats-Your-Funeral
Dragon Meme by ThoranDragon
Remember meme by tickledpinky
16 styles challenge by toxindicator
Gryphon Meme by windfalcon
Room Meme: Blank by XToxicityX
Character meme by xXsweet16Xx
Dawnies OC Meme by yamidawn
Character Meme by Zelle-Sama
Character Obsession Meme by Zilleniose

The following are elsewhere:
Bleach Art Meme by (author unknown)
Roll the Dice! Meme by Sonderjen
Darky fait de meme by Darky (in French; see here for translation)
Vore Art Meme by DieChan
The Sex Face Meme by (author unknown)
Fraternal Twin Meme by (author unknown)

If you know of any others not listed here, please reply with a link and I'll update the list.  Templates are preferred but completed memes may be acceptable if you are unable to locate the template.  Please also let me know if you find any dead links in this list.


----------



## thebeast76 (Sep 27, 2009)

I made one to add to the list!
Thebeast76's Robot Meme
And here's the fullsize for download.


----------



## Nanakisan (Oct 3, 2009)

Heres a new one i made you can add to the list. might i add its a challenging one.

Nanakisans Anime Movie Meme

I made this to be optimised to FA's submission dimension limits but to still have a big area to work with so have fun


----------



## StormKitty (Oct 4, 2009)

Another round of updates, including the two suggested by Nanakisan and thebeast76:

Thebeast76's Robot Meme by thebeast76 (larger version)
#1 meme by dude-over-here
Vore Template ! by danza
The Alternate Species Meme by Growly
Stop That Or Your Going To Hell! MEME by Charrio
Adventrue Game Meme by drakefenwick
Nanakisans Anime Movie Meme by NanakiSan

Cute-Kissx4 meme: blank by ChuraMai
Boyfriend Meme by StephWolfCaller
Girlfriend Meme by StephWolfCaller

Fraternal Twin Meme by (author unknown)


----------



## hobbes_maxwell (Oct 19, 2009)

Has there been a decision about single image meme's? i rather like them, maybe there could just be a separate post of that? I mean, with a single image you can spend a little more time with it, so it's less of a sketch meme and more of a illustration or finished drawing or whatever. any thoughts on that?


----------



## StormKitty (Oct 20, 2009)

One of the main reasons I excluded single frame memes in the first place was simply because the list was getting so long it was getting hard to manage, and I was looking for just about any somewhat reasonable criteria for excluding some of them.  Even now it's still growing - I recently had to split the off-site memes into a separate post because the list exceeded the maximum post size allowed - and I'm struggling with how to better organize it and whether there aren't some other criteria for paring down the list to keep the size manageable.

You're welcome to put together a list of single frame memes, and either post it as a reply here or create a new thread for it (if you ask nicely one of the admins will probably be willing to sticky it for you).


----------



## Poink (Dec 29, 2009)

Mmh watch out, some of them got deleted.
Someone should delete the one that don't exist anymore (( I'll list them if I have time )


----------



## Lewi (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a new one :3c Suit Destruction Meme


----------



## Nanakisan (Apr 19, 2010)

Another one i made for your lists.

its a touch small but it was made in paint so it can be made larger with no issues.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3730748


----------



## Jw (May 20, 2010)

I've got a one frame meme
 Your Mom is so Meme

Basic idea: furrify your parents and dress them in their era's clothes.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jun 20, 2010)

:O I'm in meme heaven. I was just looking for an ass load of memes to do now that I have a tablet. Sweet Jesus yes. This will keep me busy a while. XD


----------



## Smelge (Jun 27, 2010)

Shit the bed, I made a potential meme: Animals with chainsaws


----------



## Ivorytigress (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone else think they should just make a category for memes? xD


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd like to add mine as well.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6155474/


----------



## AxM (Jan 22, 2013)

Everything is about this is wonderful, not to mention resourceful : )


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah, here's another one for the list. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7907490/ Showcases the flexibility of open muzzles in expressions.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 22, 2014)

There is quite a few links that no longer work.


----------

